# no /dev/sde and /dev/sdf (solved)

## hedmo

my last 2 hdd does not show in /dev but they are at bios startup

localhost ~ # ls /dev

adsp             kmem                ram3        stdin   tty4     usbmon1

ati              kmsg                ram4        stdout  tty40    usbmon2

audio            log                 ram5        tty     tty41    usbmon3

autofs           loop0               ram6        tty0    tty42    usbmon4

block            loop1               ram7        tty1    tty43    usbmon5

bsg              loop2               ram8        tty10   tty44    usbmon6

bus              loop3               ram9        tty11   tty45    usbmon7

cdrom            loop4               random      tty12   tty46    vcs

cdrw             loop5               rfkill      tty13   tty47    vcs1

char             loop6               root        tty14   tty48    vcs10

console          loop7               rtc         tty15   tty49    vcs11

core             mapper              rtc0        tty16   tty5     vcs12

cpu              mcelog              scd0        tty17   tty50    vcs2

cpu_dma_latency  md           sda         tty18   tty51    vcs3

cuse             md0                 sda1        tty19   tty52    vcs4

disk             md1                 sda2        tty2    tty53    vcs5

dm-0           md3                 sda3        tty20   tty54    vcs6

dm-1           md4                 sdb         tty21   tty55    vcs7

dm-2           mem                sdb1        tty22   tty56    vcs8

dm-3           mixer               sdb2        tty23   tty57    vcs9

dm-4           network_latency     sdb3        tty24   tty58    vcsa

dm-5           network_throughput  sdc         tty25   tty59    vcsa1

dm-6           null                  sdc4        tty26   tty6     vcsa10

dm-7           nvram              sdd         tty27   tty60    vcsa11

dsp             oldmem             sdd4        tty28   tty61    vcsa12

dvd             port                  sequencer   tty29   tty62    vcsa2

dvdrw          ptmx                sequencer2  tty3    tty63    vcsa3

fd                pts                   sg0         tty30   tty7     vcsa4

full               ram0                sg1         tty31   tty8     vcsa5

fuse             ram1                sg2         tty32   tty9     vcsa6

hidraw0        ram10               sg3         tty33   ttyS0    vcsa7

hidraw1        ram11               sg4         tty34   ttyS1    vcsa8

hidraw2        ram12               shm         tty35   ttyS2    vcsa9

hidraw3        ram13               snapshot    tty36   ttyS3    vg

hpet             ram14               snd         tty37   urandom  vga_arbiter

initctl            ram15               sr0         tty38   usb      zero

input            ram2                stderr      tty39   usbmon0

localhost ~ #Last edited by hedmo on Mon Jul 04, 2011 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

I suspect you have an AHCI HDD chipset set to operate in IDE or Legacy mode.

lspci may well show ...(IDE Mode).

Go into your BIOS and ensure that the IDE/Legacy mode is not set for your HDD controller.

The option you want may be AHCI or even raid. (You don't have to use the raid)

This backwards compatibility mode has a single purpose - to allow Windows XP users to install the AHCI driver.

As such, it has limited functionality (e.g. only the first four drives can be seen) and often its very slow as DMA is not supported.

----------

